# Another plant ID :)



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks. 

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm inclined to say that it's a _Pogostemon_, but it's hard to say. That's emersed, right? Can you provide another picture when it's grown in a little?


----------

